# RIP Hope



## gentle giants (Mar 23, 2009)

I know several of you have read and commented on Hope's story in my blog, for those of you who haven't I will give an overview of what she went through in the time she was with me.

I found Hope at a small animal auction in June of 2008. When I found her, she had a massive abcess on her jaw, and the s**** that owned her had bred her again the night before the auction in hopes that someone would pay more for her at the sale. I brought her home and began pennicillin treatment. Somehow, she managed to carry the kits to term, and gave birth to Daisy, Pinochio, and Fred on July 20. She was a wonderful mother, and even though she was ill and in pain for most of the time, she raised them and even seemed to enjoy doing it. 

We finally got rid of the abcess and weaned the kids, and everything seemed fine for a short while. Then she got a skin lesion, and when I took her to the vet for that we noticed that she had a snotty nose as well. So back on the antibiotics she went. ONce that was cleared up, I got her in to be spayed, where we discovered that she was in the early stages of uterine cancer. Dr. Drake was able to get it all, but a few days after her spay her abcess came back in the same spot. This time it was worse, and the meds weren't helping. An abcess would pop up, break and drain, and would seem to be healing. Then another one or even two would come up next to or under it, and the cycle would repeat. 

Finally, the vet and I decided that the only thing to do was sedate her and try to open up and clean out the whole thing, and to check some cells under the microscope to make sure that it was jsut infection, and not another form of the cancer. Unfortunately, the anastesia was just too much for her this time, and her heart just slowed down and stopped. The vet tried several different things and was unable to get her to wake up at all. So my Hope bunny with the fighting spirit went to sleep, and finally is not hurting anymore. I take my hat off to this girl, she fought incredibly hard for such a long time.I hope she has a good time at the Bridge, because she really, really deserves it. Hope passed over the Bridge about 5:30 pm, March 18, 2009. 

:bunnyangel::rainbow::in tears:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 23, 2009)

:cry2

Binky free, Hope. I wish you had more time with the good life.

:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear this. Hope went through so much, and she was such a good mom to her babies. How is Daisy doing?

God Bless, Hope. You were a special girl.

Jan


----------



## gentle giants (Mar 23, 2009)

Daisy is doing fine. I got her in to be spayed also as soon as we found out about Hope's uterine cancer, because the vet felt she would be genetically pre-disposed to it, so we wanted to be safe.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about Hope.

Binky pain free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She was a lucky bunny to be rescued by you and given loads of love and care in her time with you. She may not have had the best life before she came to you, but I know you made up for it with lots of love and kisses. It just makes me so mad that anyone could treat a rabbit like she was treated before you got her, especially this time of year. Huge hugs to you and Hope's kids. RIP sweet girl, I'm glad you got to know love before you left this earth.:rainbow:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear about this, how sad, but she had a very good life with you.

RIP sweet little girl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry that Hope passed over the bridge. At least she got to spend the last part of her life in your loving home. Binky free little one.


----------



## JimD (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry 

....binky free little one

ray::rainbow:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am sorry to hear that Hope passed. At least she is away from the pain that she had. I am very happy that you were able to show her that all humans aren't bad, and that some people are capable of love and giving bunnies a safe, happy place to live.

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## myheart (Mar 23, 2009)

GentleGiants, I don't think I have enough words to say how sorry I am for your loss of Hope. You worked so hard to give her the life she should have had from baby on in the short amount of time you had her. I know how you feel to some degree....

I think we will all share Hope's memories through your posts on the forum. She was a fighter for hanging in so long. She was one of those "hero-bunnies" who kept us all guessing where she managed to find the strength to go on.

Binky free at the Bridge Baby Hope. You deserve extra doses of happiness instead of medicine for once. :rainbow::bunnyangel:

Prayers to you, GentleGiants, for your own personal healing in the fight to give Hope the best life possible. ray: :hug:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 23, 2009)

We're so sorry for your loss--at least she spent her final days with someone who truly loved and cared about and for her. Every loss diminishes us. Binky free at the bridge little and say hi to Cmdr bun-bun, Stockton, Nik-Nik, Mel, and Lilly for us. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## Sabine (Mar 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Hope


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Mar 23, 2009)

So sorry for you,
binky free Hope, and I hope you meat Sophia. :cry2


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Thank you so very much for giving sweet Hope the chance to know what it is to be cherished.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww I'm so sorry  I hadn't heard about Hope until now, but what a sweet girl she was. RIP darling.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

You gave her a wonderful life and she went to the bridge knowing she had a happy, loving home and was loved by someone who really cared. Now she is no longer in pain and is doing all kinds of binkies.


----------



## rosetintedlenses (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. I kept checking your website, hoping to see that she had pulled through or was getting better. She fought a good battle, and you gave her the best life you possibly could, and I'm sure that she knew that she was loved. 

Binky free, Hope.


----------



## Numbat (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Hope fought hard so long. At least she got to spend her last days with you.

Binky free at the bridge gorgeous girl ink iris:


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 2, 2009)

am so sorry, what a brave bunny. binky free and say hi to my beloved hartley:bunnyangel:


----------

